# Why is Paper Mario Sticker Star hated so much?



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey everyone,

so i was wondering, why does everyone hate Paper Mario Sticker Star so much? I mean, from what i have seen the vast majority is complaining that it is too different compared to earlier installments, which i think is really dumb considering that the franchise only has 4 games to date and has not really formed a standard formula. And i know Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door was a sequel based on original mechanics but expanded widely on it, and i can see why people love it so much (It's my favorite Paper Mario game too!) but then we got Super Paper Mario. People did not really hate that game while it was like a whole different game and was nothing like the previous Paper Mario games. Paper Mario Sticker Star used the original atmosphere of the franchise a lot more than Super Paper Mario did and people actually complain about it being different! (Not all of course) 

So again, i think Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door was the best game but i liked Paper Mario Sticker Star a lot too! Do you guys really ''hate'' the game or do you all just think that it is worse than the first two installments? And if you do hate Paper Mario Sticker Star, tell me why i'm curious for your opinions! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh forgot to mention, what do most of you like more about Super Paper Mario than Paper Mario Sticker Star? (By the way, i did not really like the Sticker mechanic at all but i still enjoyed the game nontheless, man that mansion level was a ton of fun!)


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Honestly, it's way too easy and the plot is underplayed compared to the average Mario RPG.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 11, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Honestly, it's way too easy and the plot is underplayed compared to the average Mario RPG.


Way too easy you say? In my book I think its hard, I can't even get past the 1st boss.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 11, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Why is Paper Mario Sticker Star hated so much?



I'd like to know this to. I was really itching to get this game but peoples negativity towards it kinda put me off.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 11, 2015)

i thought it was stupid D:


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Hmm i would not say too easy though, the story was a bit underplayed but it wasn't bad. Back to the difficulty, i played through Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door a lot easier than i did with this game, Paper Mario The Thousand Year door has a lot more to do though, gotta love the Glitz Pit!


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 11, 2015)

There are a number of things...

I think one reason may be that it was originally meant to play like everyone's beloved game, PM:TTYD. (it never really interested me TBH) but then Miyamoto came and scrapped everything because it looked to similar to the GCN game. That kinda made people dislike it.

They also don't like it because, and I can kinda agree with this one, it's nothing more than the generic Mario story. The story is just there so you can focus on the gameplay. Even Super Paper Mario had an interesting story... this one here is just generic... 

There are tons more but TBH it isn't really a bad game, it's just internet people complaining about small stuff that doesn't make a difference.

This kinda reminds me of that one quote from Francis in Super Paper Mario, it went something like, "I like going on message boards and complaining about games I've never played."


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 11, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> There are a number of things...
> 
> I think one reason may be that it was originally meant to play like everyone's beloved game, PM:TTYD. (it never really interested me TBH) but then Miyamoto came and scrapped everything because it looked to similar to the GCN game. That kinda made people dislike it.
> 
> ...



Summed it up better than I could.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't know why it is hated, it looks like a pretty good and fun game.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 11, 2015)

I like the game and when I bought it, I was able to register it on Club Nintendo and managed to get an actual Paper Mario Sticker Star Sticker Book.
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/News/201...-Mario-Sticker-Star-sticker-book--688053.html






Nintendo UK's page for this gift clearly states "This gift is limited to 10,000 pieces and will only be available while stocks last."
I got one of these from Club Nintendo and then bought another two cheaply on eBay.
So I have 3/10,000 Paper Mario Sticker Star Sticker Books.


----------



## Cress (Apr 11, 2015)

I don't hate it. It isn't bad. It's just bad when compared to other games in the series. Same thing with Final Fantasy XIII. Nothing is wrong with it, and it's a good game, but other Final Fantasies are just better according to most people.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 11, 2015)

It was an okay game from the ~10 hours I have played of it and it looks great but the stickers completely take away from the RPG aspect that we all love Paper Mario for. The non open world also takes away from the game as it now just feels like you're playing another 2D platformer Super Mario Bros game with slightly different battles.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> There are a number of things...
> 
> I think one reason may be that it was originally meant to play like everyone's beloved game, PM:TTYD. (it never really interested me TBH) but then Miyamoto came and scrapped everything because it looked to similar to the GCN game. That kinda made people dislike it.
> 
> ...



Yup you actually said it so that it made sense, totally agree with it, but my complaint about people who dislike the game is that they could not enjoy the game because of that, i mean i bet that a lot of ''normal'' people enjoyed the game despite the things you mentioned before. I really did dislike Super Paper Mario because of the odd gameplay, story does not really bother me in Mario games actually, sure Paper Mario is better with a good story but i can live with it if it is just like a generic Mario game. 

Speaking of which, i do not like New Super Mario Bros. 2 too much which is a game with generic story and generic Mario gameplay, gameplay that i do not like at all. all Paper Mario games do have different, and innovative gameplay which i do like!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I like the game and when I bought it, I was able to register it on Club Nintendo and managed to get an actual Paper Mario Sticker Star Sticker Book.
> https://www.nintendo.co.uk/News/201...-Mario-Sticker-Star-sticker-book--688053.html
> 
> 
> ...



Lol was that one from the US Club Nintendo? Never saw it on the EU catalogue, but i do not check it too much, i got three different Paper Mario Sticker Star notepads of 1000 stars each though!

Oh and i found a picture of them! (I haven't used a single sheet of it because i like them too much! They are displayed behind glass :3)


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2015)

1) Yes too difficult.
2) **** plot
3) Removes everything that the first two games did right.
4) what the **** the world was not an open world.



JasonBurrows said:


> I like the game and when I bought it, I was able to register it on Club Nintendo and managed to get an actual Paper Mario Sticker Star Sticker Book.
> https://www.nintendo.co.uk/News/201...-Mario-Sticker-Star-sticker-book--688053.html
> 
> 
> ...



NOBODY CARES.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Like other's have said, it's fun, it's just not as fun as other games.

It's kinda like Nuts & Bolts; when you compare it to the other games, you're gonna get hate, but on it's own, it's not that bad.

However, there are some flaws people point out. It does feel "bland" at times, so you may get bored with it if you're not into the platformer like stuff.

Although there are some moments I loved, especially



Spoiler



SNIFFIT OR WIFFIT





I'm pretty sure they could only use existing characters too, so that might have took a huge chunk of options as to creating a story. But hey, paper Gooper Blooper and Petey.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 11, 2015)

I think the main issue with it that I've seen brought up (and definitely agree with) is that you have no reason to actually fight theough the levels. In the other games of the series you would get experience and level up, earning more HP or other Stats, but in this game you do that by getting little cardboard heart collectibles. In addition, battling is reduced to getting coins to buy stickers, then using those stickers in battle to get more coins to buy the equivalent of the stickers you lost in the battle. It takes the reward out of fighting and replaces it with the illusion of progress.

That said, it's not that bad a game. It's just disappointing if you were expecting a true sequel.


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 11, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> I'm pretty sure they could only use existing characters too, so that might have took a huge chunk of options as to creating a story. But hey, paper Gooper Blooper and Petey.



I loved seeing both of them especially since I am a huge fan of Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> 1) Yes too difficult.
> 2) **** plot
> 3) Removes everything that the first two games did right.
> 4) what the **** the world was not an open world.
> ...



I don't think it was too difficult, or if it is too difficult it's because of what I said. There's no level-up system, so most of the time boss battles, etc. are based on chance or you just win by filling your inventory with hopslippers tbh


----------



## oath2order (Apr 11, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> I don't think it was too difficult, or if it is too difficult it's because of what I said. There's no level-up system, so most of the time boss battles, etc. are based on chance or you just win by filling your inventory with hopslippers tbh



yeah there's def too much chance like you have to think like the designers to win


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 11, 2015)

They're way too easy if you use the right stickers. 

Pretty sure it goes as:



Spoiler



Mega Sparkle Goomba: Fan and Scissor type stickers while he turns around and flings goombas at you.
Tower Power Pokey: Bat stickers at his highest level, pretty sure each segment hit causes 20 damage, for 6 would be 120.
Gooper Blooper: Using the sponge guard before he does his spray attack. It'll squeeze it back and make him dizzy for 5 turns.
Mr.Blizzerd: Fire stickers
Petey: Another obvious one, jumping when his belly button is exposed.



Without the weaknesses, though, they can be pretty annoying.


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 11, 2015)

If you went out of your way to find stickers it isn't so hard. Just because there isn't any sort of level up system doesn't automatically make a game hard. Take Code Name: S.T.E.A.M. for example. You can't level up, but it's as if your skills do instead. It's only does n00b reviewers who claim that game to be hard.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 11, 2015)

I liked it (sort of)
I just don't understand how to beat it


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Like other's have said, it's fun, it's just not as fun as other games.
> 
> It's kinda like Nuts & Bolts; when you compare it to the other games, you're gonna get hate, but on it's own, it's not that bad.
> 
> ...



OMG i totally forgot that Snifit quiz thingy! I totally loved that! XD


----------



## toxapex (Apr 11, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> If you went out of your way to find stickers it isn't so hard. Just because there isn't any sort of level up system doesn't automatically make a game hard. Take Code Name: S.T.E.A.M. for example. You can't level up, but it's as if your skills do instead. It's only does n00b reviewers who claim that game to be hard.



But if your skills level up, that's still progress that rewards battles. There's literally no benefit from fighting in Sticker Star that can't be found as a collectible outside of battle.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Apr 11, 2015)

It's one of the hardest games I've ever played, especially anything involving Mario. I enjoyed the game/story and the concept was unique, but do I want to see it come back? Of course not, just leave it in that game.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 11, 2015)

One of the bigger problems with Paper Mario: Sticker Star, is that the otherwise unique sticker mechanic isn't properly executed. To avoid wasting your best stickers for the more important fights, you pretty much want to avoid as many enemies as you can unless you really need getting some coins. The reason for that is that you don't gain any exp and stickers after defeating the enemies. The only way to deal more damage is to use the more powerful stickers and raising your maximum HP is done by finding +5 Hearts hidden somewhere. Therefore, it is safe to say that it can't easily be described as a RPG, but more like of an unfocused action game with very little to no RPG elements.

Also, most of the puzzles and bosses aren't intuitive and rely mostly on trials and errors to figure out which stickers you'll need without having a walkthrough with you. Getting a game over screen means going all the way back to the title screen, reloading your save file and retry. The more generic writing, locales being too typical of a Super Mario Bros. game, unoriginal characterization and quasi-nonexistent sotry in this entry didn't helped to make it a memorable experience at all.


To me, this game isn't an inherently a terrible game, but it is disappointing to a fan of Paper Mario games and also a great crowd divider. There are moments where it is genuinely enjoyable, while others can be outright annoying due of its aforementioned design flaws and missed opportunities.


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 11, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> But if your skills level up, that's still progress that rewards battles. There's literally no benefit from fighting in Sticker Star that can't be found as a collectible outside of battle.



By skills I mean player skill. Strategy skills, in other words. It's the same thing. I could grind and grind and grind in Code Name: S.T.E.A.M. and I get nothing but coins. It doesn't level you up in any way. Same thing with Sticker Star.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 11, 2015)

I personally think that The Quarter Guy sums up my thoughts perfectly.





- - - Post Merge - - -

The Sticker Star part starts at 11:45.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 11, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> By skills I mean player skill. Strategy skills, in other words. It's the same thing. I could grind and grind and grind in Code Name: S.T.E.A.M. and I get nothing but coins. It doesn't level you up in any way. Same thing with Sticker Star.



Okay, but that doesn't apply here when the "skill" is selecting an item from a menu and pressing A at the right time. 

Actually that's another thing this game did, it made the action commands so much more simple than they used to be. That also made the battles less engaging.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Speaking of the puzzles, how many of y'all actually got the Desert Pyramid Doors puzzle thing with the spike hats right without using a guide? I have no idea how I did it alone, but that was like "holy how are you supposed to get that." Even the clues didn't make much sense.


----------



## matt (Apr 11, 2015)

Because its rubbish 
The first two were the best


----------



## lars708 (Apr 11, 2015)

matt said:


> Because its rubbish
> The first two were the best



Whaaat...

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> One of the bigger problems with Paper Mario: Sticker Star, is that the otherwise unique sticker mechanic isn't properly executed. To avoid wasting your best stickers for the more important fights, you pretty much want to avoid as many enemies as you can unless you really need getting some coins. The reason for that is that you don't gain any exp and stickers after defeating the enemies. The only way to deal more damage is to use the more powerful stickers and raising your maximum HP is done by finding +5 Hearts hidden somewhere. Therefore, it is safe to say that it can't easily be described as a RPG, but more like of an unfocused action game with very little to no RPG elements.
> 
> Also, most of the puzzles and bosses aren't intuitive and rely mostly on trials and errors to figure out which stickers you'll need without having a walkthrough with you. Getting a game over screen means going all the way back to the title screen, reloading your save file and retry. The more generic writing, locales being too typical of a Super Mario Bros. game, unoriginal characterization and quasi-nonexistent sotry in this entry didn't helped to make it a memorable experience at all.
> 
> ...



I agree but may i remind you that 3DS is mostly focused on the little kids? It was made less hard or should i say confusing so that it would suit all ages, Paper Mario for the Wii U (if it will come) will probably be more of an RPG game considering that the Wii U is less casual than the Wii was. Even Mario Kart 8 isn't too easy for beginners because they removed the automatic drifting system, seriously i know 20+ people who can not play this game because of that!


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 12, 2015)

It wasn't as creative/imaginative/etc. with the paper style as the first two Paper Mario games AFAIK.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> It wasn't as creative/imaginative/etc. with the paper style as the first two Paper Mario games AFAIK.



It actually was quite imaginative and creative though. But in a way that people do not seem to like.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 12, 2015)

Super Paper Mario WAS (and still is, though not as much) hated, though. I loved it, but a lot of people disliked it because it was more of a platformer than an RPG. Honestly, I'm fine with a game so long as it has a good plot, so I enjoyed it. 

To that end, I didn't like Sticker Star because there was no plot. The new mechanics were kind of interesting, but ultimately collecting the stickers felt too gimmicky. I also didn't like the fact that it was nonlinear (e.g. you could go wherever you wanted whenever you wanted), but that just falls back to it not having a plot. 

It actually made me really sad that I didn't like Sticker Star, because I love Paper Mario, and it's also the reason I really wanted a 3DS to begin with.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> It actually was quite imaginative and creative though. But in a way that people do not seem to like.



People don't like it because it may be imaginative and creative, but its gameplay and presentation fall flat. They may have been better off making this game a new IP without the typical Mario settings (Desert, Snow Land, Grassy Plains, etc.). Whether Nintendo likes it or not, people ARE going to compare a sequel to the other games in the series. Even Super Paper Mario kept the immersive story and some of the level-up system from its predecessors. However, Sticker Star likely depended on getting its sales by being a drawn-out action game disguised as the great Mario RPG experience fans know and love.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

tokayseye said:


> People don't like it because it may be imaginative and creative, but its gameplay and presentation fall flat. They may have been better off making this game a new IP without the typical Mario settings (Desert, Snow Land, Grassy Plains, etc.). Whether Nintendo likes it or not, people ARE going to compare a sequel to the other games in the series. Even Super Paper Mario kept the immersive story and some of the level-up system from its predecessors. However, Sticker Star likely depended on getting its sales by being a drawn-out action game disguised as the great Mario RPG experience fans know and love.



I know all that but to add on what you have said, people should just stop talking **** and grow up. Check gameplay videos or reviews before you buy a game. You must be sure that you are going to like the game before you buy it. When you buy a Paper Mario game expecting that it would be the same as the first two installments is just not how you should treat games at all. Then people do not have to complain endlessly about the game and that they wasted their money, it is their own fault in the end. By not buying the game because you do not like it, you will show Nintendo that it's not beloved and they might tweak the formula in the next game or stop making the franchise. But this is just total nonsense...


----------



## oath2order (Apr 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I know all that but to add on what you have said, people should just stop talking **** and grow up. Check gameplay videos or reviews before you buy a game. You must be sure that you are going to like the game before you buy it. When you buy a Paper Mario game expecting that it would be the same as the first two installments is just not how you should treat games at all. Then people do not have to complain endlessly about the game and that they wasted their money, it is their own fault in the end. By not buying the game because you do not like it, you will show Nintendo that it's not beloved and they might tweak the formula in the next game or stop making the franchise. But this is just total nonsense...



Stop attacking people or not liking your game, give it a rest.

Basically this is you:


----------



## toxapex (Apr 12, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I know all that but to add on what you have said, people should just stop talking **** and grow up. Check gameplay videos or reviews before you buy a game. You must be sure that you are going to like the game before you buy it. When you buy a Paper Mario game expecting that it would be the same as the first two installments is just not how you should treat games at all. Then people do not have to complain endlessly about the game and that they wasted their money, it is their own fault in the end. By not buying the game because you do not like it, you will show Nintendo that it's not beloved and they might tweak the formula in the next game or stop making the franchise. But this is just total nonsense...



God forbid that people expect a Paper Mario game to behave like a Paper Mario game. 

Alright, we clearly have differing opinions, and I'm not trying to start a flame war here. I'll just say that if you had fun with it, good for you. But it seems that a hefty majority didn't. That's all.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 12, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Stop attacking people or not liking your game, give it a rest.
> 
> Basically this is you:



Lol i actually laughed xD But it is a discussion after all so i think it's a bit irrelevant.

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> God forbid that people expect a Paper Mario game to behave like a Paper Mario game.
> 
> Alright, we clearly have differing opinions, and I'm not trying to start a flame war here. I'll just say that if you had fun with it, good for you. But it seems that a hefty majority didn't. That's all.



Hahahah no i do not mean it like that but the series haven't really build a standard formula y'know (Pm 64 and ttyd were similar though) so there is not really something you could expect of it if you get what i mean. And i did not like it a lot, i actually got the game from someone who thought that the game was bad for free! To be honest, i did not like it from trailers but after playing it i did not think it was bad anymore but it also wasn't spectacular.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 13, 2015)

'Cause the plot revolves around stickers doing everything, and Bowser can't say stuff, and Kersti is the only original character, and you can't play the game without mistaking the butt-spring sticker for MuchiMuchi from KDL3, and more.


----------



## Envy (Apr 13, 2015)

I dislike it because it doesn't really seem to have any kind of direction. And after fighting so many enemies it really dawned on me that there was no reason to do so. They removed any kind of leveling up system, which is there in most games as an incentive to fight random enemies. The only 'rewards' you got for defeating enemies were...stickers... Which you have to use up to fight the enemies in the first place.

The idea of playing the game because incredibly tedious after that.

It's like they took what was once an amazing series and sucked everything good out of it.


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm going to list the main reasons that I disliked it, so this may get long.
1. It had little story. It was literally bowser causes havoc, breaks the sticker star, and kidnaps peach. Other games had more interesting stories (Bowser steals the Star rod so that only his wishes are granted, The X-Nauts are trying to revive a 1,000 year old demon with the crystal stars, Count Bleck wants to destroy the entire universe)
2. It had no memorable characters. The other games had the partners/ pixls who were very memeorable, and even the NPCs were memorable (Don Pianta, Merlon, the previous 3: bowser) but this had Kirsti, who was as flat as the world that you inhabit.
3. There were no reason to battle enemies. They don't give any EXP, only coins which you use to buy more stickers. And because your attacks are stickers, which you consume, you eventually avoid battles to save enough stickers for the boss, speaking of which
4. The boss fights sucked. You could only defeat them efficiently if you use their Weakness 'Thing,' but the game gives no indication of what it's weakness is. As a reference, in TTYD, early on in hooktail castle, Kolorado's father writes in his letter that Hooktail dislikes the sound of crickets, and right after you get the ability to turn sideways, there is a badge that makes Mario's attacks sound like Crickets. However, if you somehow missed the badge, you can still beat him as the badge only affects his attack/defense. In this game, If you didn't find the specific Thing laying on the ground a few stages before the boss, then you'll waste all of your stickers trying to fight him. And if you win after using all your stickers, Kersti will ask you if there was a more efficient way of going about it. If a game basically demands that you use a guide to make sure you have the boss's weakness, then that isn't good. (and Bowser has 5 forms, each with their own weakness)


----------



## lars708 (Apr 13, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I'm going to list the main reasons that I disliked it, so this may get long.
> 1. It had little story. It was literally bowser causes havoc, breaks the sticker star, and kidnaps peach. Other games had more interesting stories (Bowser steals the Star rod so that only his wishes are granted, The X-Nauts are trying to revive a 1,000 year old demon with the crystal stars, Count Bleck wants to destroy the entire universe)
> 2. It had no memorable characters. The other games had the partners/ pixls who were very memeorable, and even the NPCs were memorable (Don Pianta, Merlon, the previous 3: bowser) but this had Kirsti, who was as flat as the world that you inhabit.
> 3. There were no reason to battle enemies. They don't give any EXP, only coins which you use to buy more stickers. And because your attacks are stickers, which you consume, you eventually avoid battles to save enough stickers for the boss, speaking of which
> 4. The boss fights sucked. You could only defeat them efficiently if you use their Weakness 'Thing,' but the game gives no indication of what it's weakness is. As a reference, in TTYD, early on in hooktail castle, Kolorado's father writes in his letter that Hooktail dislikes the sound of crickets, and right after you get the ability to turn sideways, there is a badge that makes Mario's attacks sound like Crickets. However, if you somehow missed the badge, you can still beat him as the badge only affects his attack/defense. In this game, If you didn't find the specific Thing laying on the ground a few stages before the boss, then you'll waste all of your stickers trying to fight him. And if you win after using all your stickers, Kersti will ask you if there was a more efficient way of going about it. If a game basically demands that you use a guide to make sure you have the boss's weakness, then that isn't good. (and Bowser has 5 forms, each with their own weakness)



Lol i actually felt really bad when Kersti said that i did not do my boss fight too well, i was all like: ***** I BEATED HIM UP AND I STILL HAVE SOME OF THOSE SHINY STICKERS LEFT FOR YOU TO DATE WITH SO SHUT UP!


----------



## PinkWater (Apr 13, 2015)

On top of the 'no partners' gag, the game doesn't tell you crap. When you find a new 'thing' Kersti's like, 'lol idk what this is', and you end up never turning it into a sticker and then when you get to the boss, she's like, 'this would be a lot easier if you had that thing with you'. LIKE, YEAH THANKS FOR TELLING ME THAT NOW. HOW WAS I SUPPOSED TO KNOW THAT ON MY FIRST RUN THROUGH THE GAME?!

When you get stuck and ask her for tips, she ALWAYS states the obvious. Goombario, Goombella, and even Tippi talked at great lengths about every single thing ever and always give nice, little hints. Kersti doesn't do crap. If you're not blind, you don't need to ask her anything. Ever.

Also, you can't do anything without stickers, which is beyond dumb. Stickers should be like Flower Points or Bros. Attacks in the Mario and Luigi series. I should not need a sticker to use basic hammer and jumping attacks. No leveling up makes fighting pointless and not rewarding at all.

And the absolute worst thing about the game is THEY DON'T TELL YOU THINGS IN ADVANCE. They always wait until you get to the next section before you reach a blockade or something and Kersti tells you to backtrack and get some stuff you could've been collecting prior to this point. AND THIS FIRST HAPPENS RIGHT AFTER THE FIRST BOSS. I know games tend to make you backtrack, but that early?!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

I haven't played a lot of the game, but I don't think it is a bad. The concept is just much different than I expected for a Paper Mario game. In all the other Paper Mario games you can level up by beating up all the enemies. There seems to be no level up system from what I seen and each attack uses up a sticker so I feel I can't really enjoy beating up every enemy I see like I used to in the other Paper Mario games.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 13, 2015)

However i liked this game a lot, but i hope Paper Mario (if it comes) for the Wii U uses the classic Paper Mario style once again


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't know, really. I only played it briefly myself and as a 3DS game it's much better than a lot of the things we get in the West, in my opinion. But probably nostalgia ******s or something.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 14, 2015)

Sticker Star is trash as hell.
The only thing good that came out of that game were these guys:


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Sticker Star is trash as hell.
> The only thing good that came out of that game were these guys:



Lol those were funny actually but trash is a bit too harsh do not you think?


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 14, 2015)

okay. I have not played this game. yet.
but from what I've heard from multiple people, I can see why it's disliked. as a big fan of the first 2 Paper Mario titles, I'm sure I won't like it either. but I would still like to at least try playing it, whenever I finally get a hold of it. 

I'll be honest, I was turned off from the game the first time anything about sticker gameplay was said. I don't like gimmicky things like that. so I stopped paying attention to anything regarding the new Paper Mario. it was finally released, and after a while, pretty much all I saw was complaints.
"not an open world" "Bowser doesn't talk" "no new villains" etc. and that's just the realest bummer. it is. it's very easy to understand why people would complain if they liked the previous games. sorry, but when a series does things pretty similar through 3 games and then changes it near completely with the 4th installment... some people aren't going to be happy.
I think the game could have been slightly more interesting if it had at LEAST gotten a new villain. maybe. not sure if that would really be good enough.
my friend did say there are some good things in the game, so I am willing to try it... but I'm not expecting to enjoy it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 14, 2015)

It's not a bad game. My issue is that it is not Paper Mario. It's just a Mario game with a gimmick disguising itself as Paper Mario.


Super Paper Mario was great because it played differently, yes, but the story made it awesome.

I only care about stories...


----------



## lars708 (Apr 15, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> It's not a bad game. My issue is that it is not Paper Mario. It's just a Mario game with a gimmick disguising itself as Paper Mario.
> 
> 
> Super Paper Mario was great because it played differently, yes, but the story made it awesome.
> ...



So much mixed opinions, a lot of people hate the story and there are people who liked it a lot too wow. xD


----------



## Rasha (Apr 15, 2015)

I have Paper Mario Sticker and I REALLY like it! that being said, the game actually has some obvious flaws which caused all the hate...
the game looks beautiful and has some cute ideas but many of the levels are kind of similar-ish and the game has a seriously broken battle system and the fact that you can't level up makes the random encounters kind of useless and the game feeling more like a platformer than an rpg, also the lack of partners and a deep story especially in comparison with the older games makes it a step backwards.
I still really love the game though because it's still really fun despite its flaws ^^


----------

